# Less than 24 hours till the Canadian Open



## Diva Q (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok guys and gals I have less than 24 hours till set up starts happening for the biggest competition in Canada the Canadian Open in Barrie Ontario. 
www.canadianbarbecueassociation.com/2007teams.html
www.barriebrewsandbbqfestival.com

I just want to take a moment to thank all of you for the past years advice and tips. I have come a long way in one year and I still have so much to learn. 

The next 24 hours are pretty much going to be insane so I thought I would take the time to post this morning. 

I am glad I was able to meet Bruce and Puff this year. That was a highlight along with the Dr. BBQ class and all of the great people there. 

Over the year I have been able to chat with many of you through email and I paid attention to a lot of the posts here on BBQ Central. 

We have 7 categories to compete in:
Brisket
Butt
Ribs
Chicken
Anything Butt
Dessert
Sauce 

Each has 4 blind turn in boxes and 2 on site judges that will come to our site. In addition this competition also requires side dishes for each of the entries so it is pretty complicated IMHO.  We have been working for months on presentation and timing a lot of which I have not posted for obvious reasons. However some of you guys have been helping me to make changes to some things and recommending a few things and for that I am truly humbled. 

There are 30 teams competing in addition there are teams from the US, Britain, Switzerland and Belgium. SO the competition is intense to get the invite to the Jack. 

I am not naive enough to think we will win this year but I think we have a shot at getting at least 1 call. There are $30,000 in prizes available. I am hopeful within 5 years though I will get an invite to the Jack (A girls got to hope 

So that is it in a nutshell. My eternal gratitude for all you have taught this "chick in the pit"


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2007)

Good Luck Diva...give em Hell....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2007)

Good Luck, Diva!!   8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Good luck Diva Q crew!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 4, 2007)

Danielle,

Thank you very much for the kind words and GOOD LUCK to you and your team...remember; stay calm, organize your site so you know where everything is, work your plan, and have fun....everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 4, 2007)

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Unity (Jul 4, 2007)

Wishing you just enough luck to cover any chance element that's not already covered by your outstanding preparation.   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2007)

Have fun and Unleash the dogs of hell!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 4, 2007)

Go GET EM Diva.  You have the talent and the skills.  Dont forget to spread the BBQ Central name.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!

IF anyone has the link to the BBQ central banner I cannot find the one I saved can you pm me or post???

I will have a friend print it out for me.


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2007)

Just remember.... we were joking about all the advice we gave you.  Don't listen to a word of it.


----------



## knine (Jul 6, 2007)

give'em hell girl .


----------



## Unity (Jul 6, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> If Diva keeps up her love of "Q" she'll make the Jack in less than 5 years. I'll bet she'll be surprised in her overall place. I think she can pull off a few top 10 calls.
> 
> [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  Diva I'm ready to party for your sucess!


Good job of saying what I've been thinking, Dude. Diva's motivation and systematic hard work are awesome to behold.    

--John


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals

Well I have finally gotten home and am sitting down after an exhausting weekend.

We arrived on Thursday at 7:00 am to set up. We were the first to arrive. We set up our Diva Q camp and got everything good to go. Starting cooking for the Canada AM program we did.  We did a standing pork loin roast, ribs and ABT's.  They were completely oversauced but it looked good on camera. Had a fun time with their crew. 
I will get a clip up once I find it. 

Got about 2 hours sleep that night on a cot in my tent. 

Friday night lots of prep.  Not much drinking- I just can't focus on Q and drink too. I am not sure how people can do that.  Went off to take care of the rest of the 4 categories for Saturday. We did pulled pork, brisket, dessert and sauce. Happy with it all except had some weird things happen with the brisket that we did not expect. We did 3 full packers of Black Angus Brisket from Hovey's Gourmet Meats here in Barrie. They were huge. 2 for some reason only took 7 - 7 1/2 hours. Probes were fine. Not sure what happened as the wsm never went above 250. Still odd about that one. 

All of our side dishes turned out well too. Had a great time with the judges too. Had some KCBS and Memphis in May Master judges come to my tent -that  was great and we received 

Had a great time doing them all. 

Got maybe 1 1/2 hrs sleep that night. 

Saturday went off without a hitch. Got everything done on time no DQ's so that was good. Stayed up too late for my own good. Went back to my house slept for 2 hours then got up early for chicken prep etc. 

Sunday was going well (I was by myself until about 830am) then a massive and severe storm rolled in. Ugh raced around trying to save everything. Lost power in the generator I had run out of gas. Had to wait until the extra gas came (generator & gas provided by the CBA) - put me dangerously close to not being able to hand in my chicken. 

Had a good time throughout the day got our chicken, ribs and anything butt category in. 

Many of our family and friends showed up after the turn ins were all done. We had 5 rows of people supporting Diva Q and we did not dissapooint any !

We received:
1st in Anything Butt
1st in Dessert
Tied for 2nd in ribs however breaker took us to 3rd 
6th chicken 
6th brisket

5 Moose Trophies AWESOME!

Here is a pic of our team and our awards. 





My team members are the best of the best and they are troopers. John blew out his knee on Thursday and was in pain all weekend he never stopped Louisa just kept motoring never stopping for more than a minute and she kept us all on track. THe love of my life my husband was terrific running to get anything I needed. I am truly lucky to have such an incredible team and they deserve all the best!

I am really tired now and I think I will take a nap after Ihave the longest bath. LOL - I don't think the charcoal will ever come out. 

The CBA did an outstanding job organizing and I really hope more American teams come as well as more International teams. 

Thank you to you all again!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats on the finishes Diva Q & crew!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
You got it goin' on girl!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 9, 2007)

Great job, Diva!!


----------



## Unity (Jul 9, 2007)

FanTAStic! I just knew you were gonna do great!   

--John  8) 
(Congratulations.   )


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2007)

That's great Diva and crew...great job


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats great Diva.  You did good girl.  HOWEVER, I dont see the bbq central banner up.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 9, 2007)

GREAT JOB Diva Q Team!!!!!!!!

Oh by the way...the last guy on the right in your pics, could use a pair of Crocs.


----------



## Finney (Jul 9, 2007)

Great job Diva and same to all your teammates.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you all!

Well I just updated some of the pictures. 

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... /?start=20


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 9, 2007)

great showing Diva! Congrats


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 10, 2007)

You go Girl !  WTG!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 10, 2007)

Once again thank you all so much for your support. 

We just got our our overall score for the Canadian Event and we placed 4th overall. 

Now that really rocks. 

We are really proud because it has been just under a year since I started. 

I have a great support team of friends family etc. that I could not have done this without them.

-----------------------------------------
*
Top 10
*
Here are the Barrie top 10:

Team Cedar Grilling - Grand Champion 1893
Swines and Bovines - Reserve 1846

Bubba-Q - 1815
Diva Q - 1793
Big Sid`s BBQ 1788
BBQ Bob & the Eh Team - 1779
Swine Fellows - 1767
Liason on Fire - 1750
Pork of the North - 1746
Team Smoke Damage - 1736 

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall Ranking
*

1. Team Cedar Grilling - Ballinafad, Ontario"
"2. Swines & Bovines - Kitchener, Ontario"


"3. Bubba Q - Chatham, Ontario"
"4. Diva Q - Barrie, Ontario"
"5. Big Said`s BBQ - Brantford, Ontario"
"6. BBQ Bob & The Eh Team - Whistler, British Columbia"
"7. Swine Fellows - Brantford, Ontario"
"8. Liaison on Fire - Barrie, Ontario"
"9. Pork of the North - Saginaw, Michigan"
"10. Team Smoke Damage - Montreal, Quebec"
"11. Dad's Mobile Food Services - Guelph, Ontario"
"12. Bustin' Loose BBQ - Toronto, Ontario"
"13. The Belgium BBQ Team - Belgium
"14. Simcoe County Smokers - Barrie, Ontario"
"15. Best of British BBQ - England
"16. The BBQ Effect - Toronto, Ontario"
"17. Smokin' in the Igloo - Brantford, Ontario"
"18. The Q Crew - Barrie, Ontario"
"19. Cookshack - Ponca City, Oklahoma"
"20. Country Oven - Barrie, Ontario"
"21. No Leftovers - Creemore, Ontario"
"22. Wilbur's Smokin' Again - Grand Rapids, Michigan"
"23. The Master Basters - Barrie, Ontario"
"24. Baste Mon Cue - Horseshoe Valley, Ontario"
"25. Something's Fishy BBQ - Barrie, Ontario"
"26. Happy Grillmore - Brantford, Ontario"
"27. Dizzy Pig BBQ Canada - London, Ontario"
"28. Porky's BBQ - Brantford, Ontario"
"29. Grill Ueli - Switzerland
"30. Florida Skin-N-Bones - Tarpon Springs, Florida"


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2007)

4th!!! Outstanding!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## atruckerswife (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for all the warm wishes and congrats.

I need to pop over here more often.

Danielle, your the best.


----------

